# ISO Taquitos Recipe



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

_Well my grandson Cade has at 6 graduated to the ranks of the ones who ask for their favorites for our sunday dinners I got a call, asking me if for sunday I would make steak taquitos for him, Ethan and Carson for sunday, the other could have steak tacos!!! Okay, now I've made enchiladas,tacos, burritos, but never taquitos I NEED HELP!!! I'm sure I can manage the shredded meat filling but how the devil do you put these things together and cook them so as not to dissapoint this little guy? _

_kadesma _


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 23, 2007)

roll your filling in a small corn tortilla, secure the flap with a tooth pic, and deep fry till golden. Super easy, have no fear.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> roll your filling in a small corn tortilla, secure the flap with a tooth pic, and deep fry till golden. Super easy, have no fear.


Thank you Tat, I thought that was what was done, but!!!
We both shall be forever gratefull. I owe ya one 
kadesma


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 23, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Well my grandson Cade has at 6 graduated to the ranks of the ones who ask for their favorites for our sunday dinners I got a call, asking me if for sunday I would make steak taquitos for him, Ethan and Carson for sunday, the other could have steak tacos!!! Okay, now I've made enchiladas,tacos, burritos, but never taquitos I NEED HELP!!! I'm sure I can manage the shredded meat filling but how the devil do you put these things together and cook them so as not to dissapoint this little guy? _
> 
> _kadesma _


Do you fry your taco shells in fat?  If so, after the tortillas, I would just drop the taquitos rolled in advance and held with toothpicks into the pan and shallow fry 'till done.  I'm sure you'll get more sophisticated answers and I look forward to reading them, but my approach might be helpful for beginners like me.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Do you fry your taco shells in fat? If so, after the tortillas, I would just drop the taquitos rolled in advance and held with toothpicks into the pan and shallow fry 'till done. I'm sure you'll get more sophisticated answers and I look forward to reading them, but my approach might be helpful for beginners like me.


Hi skilletlicker,
when I make tacos, i get the corn tortillas and i fry them to just where they just soften enough so you can fold them in half without them cracking, then turn them over leave a second or two and remove them still folded and place on a large cookie sheet  open end up to let them cool a little,  I line the cookie sheet with paper towels..We like them soft so they don't split when we add the meat and other goodies. I either use lard heaven forbid  or just a corn oil..
kadesma


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 24, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi skilletlicker,
> when I make tacos, i get the corn tortillas and *i fry them to just where they just soften enough so you can fold them in half without them cracking*, then turn them over leave a second or two and remove them still folded and place on a large cookie sheet  open end up to let them cool a little,  I line the cookie sheet with paper towels..We like them soft so they don't split when we add the meat and other goodies. I either use lard heaven forbid  or just a corn oil..
> kadesma


 What if you softened some up tortillas in the microwave first.  Then fill, roll, toothpick and set aside.  After the taco shells are cooked, add a little more oil if necessary and the shallow fry the taquitos?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> What if you softened some up tortillas in the microwave first. Then fill, roll, toothpick and set aside. After the taco shells are cooked, add a little more oil if necessary and the shallow fry the taquitos?


I could do it that way, never even thought as that MW does not like me But I'll give it a try on several..But frying then first, leaves them soft and pliable and they can stand quite some time before having to use them..Either way I'm going to win this one...Thanks 

kadesma


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 24, 2007)

Now if you ever want to serve this to grownups call it flautas instead of taquitos (I swear Mexican food gets no respect), fry up those rolled tortillas with some shredded beef and potatoes inside. Put a bunch in a shallow bowl and serve with the following:

shredded lettuce
pickled red onions (leave sliced red onion in lime juice and black pepper overnight)
sliced radishes
and lastly a bowl of beef broth on the side to pour on top or enjoy separate
and a couple of good blended salsas.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2007)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Now if you ever want to serve this to grownups call it flautas instead of taquitos (I swear Mexican food gets no respect), fry up those rolled tortillas with some shredded beef and potatoes inside. Put a bunch in a shallow bowl and serve with the following:
> 
> shredded lettuce
> pickled red onions (leave sliced red onion in lime juice and black pepper overnight)
> ...


Lu,
thank you for your idea, this looks wonderful and I know my family will enjoy it..Sundays dinner should really be good now.
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2007)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Now if you ever want to serve this to grownups call it flautas instead of taquitos (I swear Mexican food gets no respect), fry up those rolled tortillas with some shredded beef and potatoes inside. Put a bunch in a shallow bowl and serve with the following:
> 
> shredded lettuce
> pickled red onions (leave sliced red onion in lime juice and black pepper overnight)
> ...




Flautas are in a flour tortilia though. I prefer them over taquitos, honestly. Then smothered in queso fresco, yum.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 25, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Flautas are in a flour tortilia though. I prefer them over taquitos, honestly. Then smothered in queso fresco, yum.



Honestly I've never seen flautas done with flour, just corn. Are you thinking of chimichangas? That's the only thing we fry in a flour tortilla and that's a north of the border invention anyways...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess it is one of those takes on it in the US.

Chimichangas are a great accident though, I like those too!


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 25, 2007)

The only flautas I've had are made with corn tortillas.  I've always thought that taquitos are the frozen food section equivalent of a flauta, because I don't see taquitos on the menus of the local restaurants, only at grocery stores.  My wonderful local Mexican restaurant makes wonderful chicken flautas.

BC


----------



## college_cook (Mar 25, 2007)

taquitos literally means "mini tacos" and so are no different than tacos other than size, and that you usually see them deep fried.  The taquitos you usually find in america are much closer to flautas than tacos.  Flautas can be corn or flour tortilla, and are usually around 8 inches long.  Either can have cheese in them, but flautas won't contain frsh vegatables or sour cream inside.


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 30, 2007)

My brother asks for these every year on his birthday.  We make about 50-60 at a time, and they're great!  We call them flautas.  We just fry the corn tortillas for a few seconds in oil.  Let them drain on paper towels.  In a separate bowl, mix chicken, cheese, picante sauce, cumin, and green onion.  We roll this up in the tortillas, place them on a cookie sheet, and bake them in the oven (not sure what temperature) till they start to turn crispy.  Serve with guacamole, sour cream, and salsa, & I'm good to go!!


----------

